# Schedule messed up



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello! I just got back from a few days on vacation. I am so happy to be back with my Poppy! When I came home, I took her out and checked her and her cage over. Everything is good! She was cared for by a close friend so I know she was happy while I was gone. I also got daily updates and pictures.  My question is... I got home in the evening, my friend had already been by this morning to clean her wheel and feed her. When I took Poppy out around 7ish, there was poop on her wheel, her food was eaten, and she was very huffy and tired. I am guessing this means she got up at some time during the day, in between when my friend stopped by and when I took her out. I had her out for about 45 minutes in a cozy sack but she was very sleepy. I believe she had just gone to bed when I came home. Her schedule is all thrown off now. Why did she get up in the middle of the day? Will she still come out tonight? Will her sleeping routine return to normal after a few days of being with me again? Thank you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Was her light schedule the same when you were gone as it usually is? She should switch back to her normal schedule.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes the light schedule was the same and so was the temperature. She seems more awake tonight so I am hoping we are back to normal!


----------

